# Is cardiomegaly intrinsic to chf?



## Mouf1818 (Dec 9, 2008)

Can anybody tell me if cardiomegaly is intrinsic to chf?  Some people are telling me you can code both while others are saying no.  I thought chf always shows signs of an enlarged heart.  How can you tell if something is intrinsic?


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 9, 2008)

According to ICD you do not code signs, symptoms that are integral to the disease process--unless otherwise instructed to do so.  Cardiomegaly is typical of CHF.  As to whether you can or cannot code it, I fail to see the benefit in coding it, but there's probably little agreement between coders.


----------



## sleepycats (Dec 14, 2008)

I was taught that cardiomegaly was intrisic to CHF and to only code the CHF as the cardiomegaly is a sign/symptom of CHF.


----------

